# Rbp Fry Update



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

Update!

Have been a while since i've upload a video or photos so here are some pictures, not the best but just some to view. Let me know what you guys think.

Video:






Pictures:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice batch of RBP! I really like the brine shrimp hatcher in the tank. I wish I could have incorporated that idea when I breed piranhas.


----------



## new era (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, i got that idea from a friendly member on here.


----------

